# Whats the best time to go to whistler/blackcomb?



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

August ..........


----------



## realchaos1 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you don't want to deal with a massive crowd in January, avoid College Weekend (Martin Luther King weekend) up at Whistler / Blackcomb. Otherwise, party on!

edit: I found this thread a minute ago, I guess local's say the crowds aren't as bad as everyone says. Check it: http://www.epicski.com/forum/thread/98481/whistler-blackcomb-crowds-during-mlk-week-jan-16-jan-22


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

July was fun both times I've been there!


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Mar 5, 2011)

july? AUGUST? ive heard they have year round season but how much is really open during the summer?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I was there to mountain bike both times. There were people walkin around lookin like "skittles" and draggin boards. Glacier halfpipe at Blackcomb? Regardless......kick ass time!!


----------



## DANKtheTANK (Mar 2, 2011)

that sounds kinda sweet. thx guys


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Summer at Whistler >
Whistler - Summer Glacier Skiing & Riding


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

It really depends on what you want. I've never had a bad time in Whistler whether it was midwinter, late spring or July and August. 

However, if you want the best snow, you're probably going to want to shoot for the January/February timeframe. Although, you never really know when the big storms are gonna dump, so anytime in the typciall winter months are your best shot at the best snow. 

You can get great Spring deals on lodging in April, and may still be able to get some great snow. so if you have a tight budget, look for deals in the spring. 

Also, if you want to avoid large crowds, find a weed that doesn't have something big going on. If you want to party, find a week that does have something big going on . Telus Festival is pretty sweet, but busy.


----------

